# REAL SILVER BIT??? help :]



## thatoneponygirl (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi. I have acquired a curb in some stuff i got from some old show people. I have no use for this bit because it is to much of a curb for my horses and i really need some extra money so i need to sell it. I know bits that are silver can get up to $400 but i don't know what this one is. The only thing i found written on the bit is MEXICO.???! Please tell me what you think this bit is worth.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Since it doesn't have a makers mark and has unpopular mouthpiece I don't see it being worth a whole lot.. between $125-$175 depending on where you sell it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I am interested also. I have the exact bit with a much lower port.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

get several opinions before you price it.
If it is made of sterling silver, the weight of the silver alone, like if one melted it down, would make it worth more than 200$


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It is not sterling, it is nickel, otherwise it would be stamped so.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I always thought mine said sterling, it just says VOGT. I will have to clean it to see if I can find another mark.


----------



## Kimmylikestojump (Dec 20, 2011)

A Vogt bit would be worth considerably more. Les Vogt


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Kimmy, I had no idea.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I always thought mine said sterling, it just says VOGT. I will have to clean it to see if I can find another mark.


The Les Vogt bits do have sterling inlay usually. The bit pictured above is nickel silver. Most of those Mexican repro. Bits are. If it was marked Franco on it then it would be almost a $300 bit. But still the Francos out of Mexico have sterling inlay


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

The amount of what a bit is worth more often gauged by the maker. For example, a Tietjen even though is a stainless steel bit is worth more than the bit pictured above just because who it was made by and the maker is dead. Mouthpieces come into play as well the bit above has what is called a frog, not very popular, if it had a half breed it would sell easier and for possibly more money. 

The Les Vogt performax bits aren't worth anymore than what you pay for them because they are a mass produced bit. But if you had the same cheek design and mouthpeice and it was made by Grijalva, it would be an $800 bit. 

Same with Garcias, a Paul Garcia isn't worth a whole lot, but you have the same style bit that is marked E. Garcia is worth more or if it is marked Garcia Elko Nevada.

Just because it is silver doesn't mean it is worth money. Also these style bits come in either Sterling silver, nickel silver,engraved monel, or engraved stainless. Knowing the difference between the materials helps but knowing makers and mouthpeices and cheeks are more important


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mexico is another term for Alpaca which is a combination of nickel alloys, with copper and zinc. Monel is another term for a similar alloy. The bit would have higher value if the circular grooves in the mouthpiece and the roller were made of copper. The teardrop shape where the bridle attaches came in to being in the 70's. Some are very high priced on ebay but I've noticed they've been for sale for a very long time as I kinda follow them. I'd say the bit might fetch between $50 and $100 if the mouthpiece is 5".


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> The bit would have higher value if the circular grooves in the mouthpiece and the roller were made of copper. The teardrop shape where the bridle attaches came in to being in the 70's.


The copper inlay in the bars makes very little differnce in the price. And that shape in the rings on the purchace has been around waaaay longer than the 70's. I have a spade bit that Jesus might used with that style.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I always thought mine said sterling, it just says VOGT. I will have to clean it to see if I can find another mark.


Taffy, I have been meaning to tell you, if your bit is older and it is stamped VOGT or a star then VOGT, not Les Vogt or Performax it is worth some coin. The vintage VOGTs can be worth around $250, again depending on the cheek style and mouthpiece.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I bought the bit about 25 years ago. It looks alot like the op's bit but with solid shanks, no cutouts, and a grazing bit port. It has just VOGT stamped on the bit. It is 4 3/4". I tried to look it up but couldn't find anything like it on VOGT's website. Any info?? Thanks for the info already.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I bought the bit about 25 years ago. It looks alot like the op's bit but with solid shanks, no cutouts, and a grazing bit port. It has just VOGT stamped on the bit. It is 4 3/4". I tried to look it up but couldn't find anything like it on VOGT's website. Any info?? Thanks for the info already.


Different Vogt, the Vogt that made the bits and spurs are not the same ones that make the jewelry,however same family.

The bit and spur Vogts no longer make them from what I understand. Your bit I imagine would be sterling inlay and a fairly popular cheek style. The mouthpiece is not as popular for people who collect these style bits. The half breeds and spades go like hot cakes depending on condition.

If you want to sell it, let me know, I am always buying bits! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brattitude (Oct 22, 2012)

*Who is Paul Garcia*

Just reading along here and was trying to find out who Paul Garcia actually is....I have some spurs with his mark on them.

Thanks


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Paul Garcia bits and spurs have no relation to the more known E.Garcia.
They still go for about $200/$300.


----------



## brattitude (Oct 22, 2012)

*Paul Garcia*

Wow, that was quick...Thanks. What I am trying to find out is not value so much but who this guy actually is, is he still making bits and spurs and where he might be located.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I couldn't really tell you, from what I understand and this may be incorrect, he has his named stamped in the cheeks/bands of that stuff that comes from Mexico, same as the Franco, BC(which no longer exists) or any other bit in that price range. Anything made here in the US by desired makers can go up into the thousands depending on how much silver and add ons. 

If you feel like it, post a pic of your spurs, would love to see them!


----------

